# Yeah! Jewel has foaled a 'fool day' filly 4.1.13



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 12, 2013)

Tonight just now actually- my husband and I saw Jewel's baby belly on the right side having some hard baby kicks. There was definitely some active movement inside and when I rubbed my hand over her belly, I felt several hard firm movements confirming it in our minds that she is prego. So here we go. We have vet looking at her next week. Not sure of how far along she is but in comparing her with others, she looks to be about 8-9 months. We have taken a year or maybe even two off of breeding our Boers and are trying to get down to only 5 Does. After kidding season with goats, I have been habitually and accidentally mixing up terms of 'kidding' and 'foaling' to the wrong animal. So.. now new to owning horses, we have some new terminology to get into our vocabulary of writing and speaking habits. Horses DONT KID around.. they Foal? Ok.. I am habitually mixing up these terms as I switch gears into horses from goats.

Jewel is 7 years old and has foaled at least two times before. I will try and get more pictures up soon and keep up with her progress. This is so exciting.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 12, 2013)

Pretty mare....so glad you joined these wonderful ladies they are the best and will help you along the way ...they are very knowledgeable (SP?)


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 13, 2013)

Can't wait to see baby.

What was the sire look like?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww shes gorgeous..beautiful colour..how exciting..cant wait to see the new baby and of course the daddy the goats any other fuuurrry members.. even you if the mood takes you..have fun and enjoy your special time


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 13, 2013)

Great to have you and your pretty girls with us.





Hope you will tell us all about your other animals as well - pics too please (Linda - post above) has piggies and lots of folks have goats, so 'animal' stories are always welcome as we wait (impatiently!) for these special babies to appear.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 13, 2013)

I do have a picture of one of Jewels last colt of 2 years ago that was showed to a Regional Grand Champion (Very nice colt) and I have seen that same photographers signature show up on some of the professional horse photos on this forum...but I don't think I can post it as I am sure it is copyrighted with that signature. It was sent to my email by the owner and trainer that had Jewel for a few days before she sold her to us. So because of this; I am sure the sire was good quality. I am hoping to be able to find out more.. investigating via google with what names I do have on the ranch they came from.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 13, 2013)

Let us know if you do. Love to see what the parents are than dream about baby. Then get suprized like Christmas when it is born.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know who the sire was but I am sure it was of good quality. The ranch that both of these horses came out of were retiring and their trainer of Meridian training Center ended up with these horses and only had them a few days before she sold them to us. She is exceptional with horses and did take care of them well. I remember her telling us that they came out of Foxglove ranch in Oregon. She also sent us a photo via email of Jewel's colt of 2 years ago and he was to Regional Grand Champion. I did some google investigation and found that Jewel's colt with that same picture came up with this name: Foxgloves Jupiter Conquest. I think this little gelding won Western Regional Gelding in 2011. I think there is a utube video of him so I am looking into this as well. He looks like a little arabian horse. So hard to believe that it came out of chubby ol' Jewel. I am thinking that the sire is of good quality but I have no idea. This ranch is no longer in business and we payed very tiny amount for some 'used up' horses with 'No papers'. I am excited and nervous as there is so much to learn. I would post the photo of Jewel's Colt, Jupiter Conquest but it is probably copyrighted but I am sure you could type it in google and see if you are curious.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 13, 2013)

So supposedly, Jewel's Colt (if it is truly the one in the photos that was emailed to me from the previous owner) is Jupiter Conquest out of Foxglove Ranch and there is a utube video of him under Scott Creek videos with his fuzzy winter coat on. Yes.. looks like his dam, Jewel but the dams registered name doesnt match hers so I am on a roll now. the photographer of this gelding I think was Liz McMillin.


----------



## JAX (Jan 14, 2013)

*FOXGLOVE JUPITERS CONQUEST *

Pedigree report

01/14/2013

****1***2***3***4***5***6***7***8***9****************************************

| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *KOMOKOS KING TUT** - R 00242P *

| | | | | | |*[01/01/1968 : G : SBA : BT : DC : 30.000]*

| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *KOMOKOS LITTLE HUSSELER** - R 02360P *

| | | | | |*[05/01/1974 : S : SDN : BT : - : 26.500]*

| | | | | | KOMOKOS LADY BUG - UNREG.

| | | | *NFC HUSSELERS STAR** - A 15932 *

| | | | |*[05/29/1986 : S : SCS : DN : - : 26.500]*

| | | | | | | GERANIMO - UNREG.

| | | | | | *CRESCENTS SIDNEY** - IT00154 *

| | | | | | |*[06/15/1977 : S : SSR : - : - : 29.000]*

| | | | | | | | BLACKIE - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *STRAWBERRY** - I 00479 *

| | | | | | | |*[04/17/1974 : M : SCS : - : - : 29.000]*

| | | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | | *CHOCOLATE BABY** - I 00472 *

| | | | | | | | |*[01/01/1967 : M : SBR : - : - : 32.000]*

| | | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *DELL TERAS STAR DUST** - A 06369 *

| | | | | |*[03/24/1983 : M : SSR : BD : - : 32.000]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *DELL TERAS JIM DANDY** - A 05315 *

| | | | | | | |*[07/13/1972 : S : ANB : - : DC : 31.000]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *DELL TERAS LADY E** - A 05431 *

| | | | | | |*[07/07/1978 : M : RNB : - : - : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | DELL TERAS TAMMY - UNREG.

| | | *GLENNS GENERAL PATTON** - A 42102 *

| | | |*[07/30/1991 : S : SSR : DN : - : 29.500]*

| | | | | | | KOMOKOS MR BO JANGLES - UNREG.

| | | | | | *KOMOKOS LITTLE CHAMP** - R 00311P *

| | | | | | |*[08/04/1970 : S : PCS : - : DC : 26.500]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *KOMOKOS SANDY** - A 03416 *

| | | | | | | |*[01/01/1967 : M : SBK : - : - : 29.500]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *KOMOKOS SIMERON** - R 02488P *

| | | | | |*[03/27/1977 : S : SCS : - : DC : 28.000]*

| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *GOFORTH RED LADY** - A 03989 *

| | | | | | |*[03/04/1973 : M : SCS : - : DC : 33.750]*

| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | *KOMOKOS LORA LEE** - A 05122 *

| | | | |*[05/25/1982 : M : SSR : - : - : 30.000]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *KOMOKOS MOUNTAIN BOY** - R 00243P *

| | | | | | | |*[01/01/1966 : S : SSR : - : - : 30.500]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *KOMOKOS SUNDANCE** - R 00818P *

| | | | | | |*[01/01/1970 : S : SCS : - : - : 29.500]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *KOMOKOS LITTLE SAD SACK** - A 05780 *

| | | | | | | |*[01/01/1966 : M : SBK : - : - : 31.500]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *KOMOKOS MISS HO JO** - R 02463P *

| | | | | |*[04/16/1977 : M : SCS : - : DC : 30.000]*

| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *KOMOKOS MUFFIN** - R 00129P *

| | | | | | |*[06/10/1971 : M : SBA : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | *WF SWEET REVENGE** - A 94535 *

| | |*[04/20/1998 : S : DSL : DN : - : 30.000]*

| | | | UNREGISTERED SIRE - UNREG.

| | | *WF SILVER ROSE** - A 45196 *

| | | |*[12/31/1983 : M : DGR : - : HS : 32.500]*

| | | | UNREGISTERED DAM - UNREG.

| *ERL CONSUMMATE REVENGE** - A 140519 *

| |*[04/13/2003 : S : SSR : PD : - : 32.000]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *BOONES LITTLE APACHE** - A 03579 *

| | | | | |*[06/01/1975 : S : PSR : DN : - : 30.000]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | *DIPPERS DUFFY** - A 07997 *

| | | | |*[08/14/1984 : S : SCS : DN : - : 29.000]*

| | | | | | | | LIGHTNING BUG - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *GOLD MELODY BOY** - I 01031B *

| | | | | | | |*[06/10/1962 : S : SPA : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | | GINNS MELODY - UNREG.

| | | | | | *ROAN RANGER** - A 21722 *

| | | | | | |*[04/05/1974 : S : RNR : DN : DC : 30.000]*

| | | | | | | JOHNSTONS GOLDEN GIRL - UNREG.

| | | | | *STARLIGHTS LITTLE DIPPER** - R 03816T *

| | | | | |*[04/09/1981 : M : SCS : - : - : 29.750]*

| | | | | | | | LIGHTNING BUG - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *GOLD MELODY BOY** - I 01031B *

| | | | | | | |*[06/10/1962 : S : SPA : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | | GINNS MELODY - UNREG.

| | | | | | *JOHNSTONS STARLIGHT** - R 01480P *

| | | | | | |*[03/25/1974 : M : SPA : BT : - : 30.500]*

| | | | | | | STARLIGHT II - UNREG.

| | | *SIDS REBEL** - A 26478 *

| | | |*[04/25/1988 : S : SSR : DN : - : 31.000]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *BOONES LITTLE APACHE** - A 03579 *

| | | | | |*[06/01/1975 : S : PSR : DN : - : 30.000]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | *SIDS APRIL FOOL** - A 09730 *

| | | | |*[04/01/1985 : M : RNR : - : DC : 31.000]*

| | | | | | | | LIGHTNING BUG - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *GOLD MELODY BOY** - I 01031B *

| | | | | | | |*[06/10/1962 : S : SPA : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | | GINNS MELODY - UNREG.

| | | | | | *ROAN RANGER** - A 21722 *

| | | | | | |*[04/05/1974 : S : RNR : DN : DC : 30.000]*

| | | | | | | JOHNSTONS GOLDEN GIRL - UNREG.

| | | | | *JOHNSTONS TINA STAR** - A 04820 *

| | | | | |*[05/01/1982 : M : RNR : DN : - : 32.750]*

| | | | | | JOHNSTONS BLONDIE - UNREG.

| | *ERL REBELS FANTA C** - A 85630 *

| | |*[06/27/1997 : M : SSR : PD : - : 32.500]*

| | | | | EQUUS MINUS BOBBY JOE - UNREG.

| | | | *FLYING M LIBERTY** - A 11258 *

| | | | |*[07/03/1985 : S : PBA : - : - : 31.000]*

| | | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | | *KOMOKOS KING TUT** - R 00242P *

| | | | | | | | |*[01/01/1968 : G : SBA : BT : DC : 30.000]*

| | | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *KOMOKOS CHARLIE BROWN** - R 00528P *

| | | | | | | |*[02/16/1973 : S : SGR : - : DC : 29.750]*

| | | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | | *KOMOKOS WEE WEE** - R 00250P *

| | | | | | | | |*[01/01/1968 : M : PCS : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *KOMOKOS DIRTY DAN** - I 01445 *

| | | | | | |*[02/01/1978 : S : SCS : - : - : 31.000]*

| | | | | | | RADERS GLORY BAY - UNREG.

| | | | | *INDEPENDENCE** - E 00328 *

| | | | | |*[05/24/1981 : M : SBA : DN : - : 30.000]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *PAULEYS JUNE BUG** - R 01575P *

| | | | | | | |*[01/01/1969 : S : DGR : - : - : 32.000]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *PAULEYS BICENTENNIAL GIRL** - R 01982T *

| | | | | | |*[04/12/1975 : M : SCS : - : - : 32.500]*

| | | | | | | JULIE MOTO - UNREG.

| | | *LUCKY FOUR LIBERTYS LITE N BRITE** - A 49430 *

| | | |*[05/19/1992 : M : RNR : DN : - : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *DOUBLE O SEVEN MOTO** - R 00198P *

| | | | | | |*[01/01/1969 : S : SPA : - : - : 30.000]*

| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *DOUBLE OS MR MAN MOTO** - I 01247 *

| | | | | |*[01/01/1975 : S : SBK : - : DC : 28.000]*

| | | | | | TOM FIELD MARE - UNREG.

| | | | *MARTYS PEGGY SUE** - A 19138 *

| | | | |*[06/14/1987 : M : SSR : - : - : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *DOUBLE O SEVEN MOTO** - R 00198P *

| | | | | | |*[01/01/1969 : S : SPA : - : - : 30.000]*

| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *DOUBLE OS LITTLE LOUISE MOTO** - I 00435 *

| | | | | |*[04/03/1974 : M : SPA : - : - : 32.000]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

*FOXGLOVE JUPITERS CONQUEST** - A 204423 *

|*[05/20/2010 : G : SSR : - : - : 00.000]*

| | | | KEWPIES SUN - UNREG.

| | | *ROWDY** - A 03622 *

| | | |*[05/05/1973 : S : SBA : BT : DC : 34.000]*

| | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | *NFC ROWDYS CHAMPION** - A 30616 *

| | |*[06/12/1989 : S : SCS : BD : - : 32.500]*

| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *DELL TERAS BUTTONS** - A 03571 *

| | | | | | |*[01/01/1968 : S : SBR : - : DC : 30.500]*

| | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *DELL TERAS LORD OF THE ISLES** - I 00120 *

| | | | | |*[07/20/1972 : S : SBA : - : - : 29.000]*

| | | | | | DELL TERAS SILVER MIST - UNREG.

| | | | *DELL TERAS STUNT MAN** - I 01367 *

| | | | |*[04/20/1977 : S : SSR : - : - : 29.000]*

| | | | | DELL TERAS MISS HAPPY DAY - UNREG.

| | | *DELL TERAS LADY 2** - A 05579 *

| | | |*[06/11/1981 : M : SCS : - : - : 31.500]*

| | | | DELL TERAS KAREN - UNREG.

| *AAPRINA IN ROWDYS JUPITER MIST** - A 154081 *

| |*[06/02/2004 : M : SCS : PD : - : 33.250]*

| | | | | | | LIGHTNING BUG - UNREG.

| | | | | | *GOLD MELODY BOY** - I 01031B *

| | | | | | |*[06/10/1962 : S : SPA : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | GINNS MELODY - UNREG.

| | | | | *ROAN RANGER** - A 21722 *

| | | | | |*[04/05/1974 : S : RNR : DN : DC : 30.000]*

| | | | | | JOHNSTONS GOLDEN GIRL - UNREG.

| | | | *SKIP A STAR** - A 05234 *

| | | | |*[05/24/1982 : S : SCS : DN : DC : 31.250]*

| | | | | STARLIGHT II - UNREG.

| | | *WHISPERING FIRS SKIPS PERFECTION** - A 45094 *

| | | |*[02/28/1992 : S : SSR : DN : - : 32.500]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *KOMOKOS RINGO** - R 00114P *

| | | | | |*[01/01/1969 : S : SCS : - : - : 30.500]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | *RINGOS GERTRUDE** - A 04717 *

| | | | |*[05/21/1982 : M : SSR : DN : DC : 34.000]*

| | | | | | LITTLE BILLY - UNREG.

| | | | | *O GERTRUDE** - I 00721 *

| | | | | |*[05/01/1972 : M : SCS : - : - : 34.000]*

| | | | | | STARLIGHT - UNREG.

| | *AAPRINA IN SKIPS BLISS** - A 130168 *

| | |*[02/26/2001 : M : SBK : DN : - : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *DELL TERAS BUTTONS** - A 03571 *

| | | | | | | |*[01/01/1968 : S : SBR : - : DC : 30.500]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *DELL TERAS LORD OF THE ISLES** - I 00120 *

| | | | | | |*[07/20/1972 : S : SBA : - : - : 29.000]*

| | | | | | | DELL TERAS SILVER MIST - UNREG.

| | | | | *DELL TERAS MIDAS TOUCH** - R 04016T *

| | | | | |*[03/10/1981 : S : SPA : DN : - : 29.250]*

| | | | | | DELL TERAS MOCKING BIRD - UNREG.

| | | | *OAK FOREST SOUTHERN KNIGHT** - A 34806 *

| | | | |*[07/06/1990 : S : SBK : DN : - : 32.250]*

| | | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | | *CHOCOLATICO** - A 03735 *

| | | | | | | | |*[01/01/1967 : S : SBR : - : - : 31.500]*

| | | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *BURGHERS GO GO MAN** - I 00385B *

| | | | | | | |*[05/25/1975 : S : SCS : - : - : 32.500]*

| | | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | |  *LIL PONDEROSA MITZY** - R 00017P *

| | | | | | | | |*[01/01/1961 : M : SSR : - : - : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *BALLEWS TOBY** - I 01904 *

| | | | | | |*[07/17/1978 : S : DGR : - : DC : 32.000]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *BURGHERS TINY** - I 00387B *

| | | | | | | |*[01/01/1976 : M : SSR : - : - : 34.000]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *DUCHESS** - IT04006 *

| | | | | |*[05/08/1984 : M : SSR : - : DC : 32.750]*

| | | | | | SUSIE - UNREG.

| | | *WHISPERING FIRS LADY OF THE KNIGHT ** - A 60879 *

| | | |*[03/25/1994 : M : SBA : DN : - : 33.500]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *KOMOKOS RINGO** - R 00114P *

| | | | | |*[01/01/1969 : S : SCS : - : - : 30.500]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | *RINGOS GERTRUDE** - A 04717 *

| | | | |*[05/21/1982 : M : SSR : DN : DC : 34.000]*

| | | | | | LITTLE BILLY - UNREG.

| | | | | *O GERTRUDE** - I 00721 *

| | | | | |*[05/01/1972 : M : SCS : - : - : 34.000]*

| | | | | | STARLIGHT - UNREG.

****1***2***3***4***5***6***7***8***9****************************************


----------



## JAX (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok I looked up the colt that you named and posted his pedigree above. Conquests dam is *AAPRINA IN ROWDYS JUPITER MIST*who is a solid chestnut like your mare. Do you have the registered name of your mare? We could look her up for you if you would lke.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh Thank you so much for doing this. I don't have the registered name for Jewel .. other than the verbal knowledge from previous owner that she is the dam of Foxgloves Jupiter Conquest and I tho't that perhaps (Aaprinas in Rowdys Jupiter Mist) might have been her registered name since she is the dam.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 14, 2013)

So.. if she indeed came out of Foxglove's Miniatures from Springfield Or.. that was evidently a very nice ranch of top quality mini horses.. learning so much and perhaps someone on this forum knows more on the place where she came from. I did inquire as to what ranch she came out of or ended up at last and it was Foxglove.

So now... on to her baby belly... She seems to have a bit of edema in front of her udder. I walked her a lot today.


----------



## JAX (Jan 14, 2013)

I did find that Conquest is for sale.Maybe Scott Creek could help you figure out some more info?? I believe they are helping to to sell him because the owner died but I am not sure.

https://www.facebook.com/ScottCreekMiniatureHorseFarm?sk=wall&filter=1

Lol I had seen him on a couple of FB pages for sale just didnt realize was same horse.

The edema in front of her udder may very well just be her milk starting to come in.


----------



## little lady (Jan 14, 2013)

Just a thought but if she was DNA'd through AMHA would you be able to identify her that way? She has got to be one of the most beautiful chestnuts I have seen in a long time. Best of luck with her pregnancy, foaling and your search for answers.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh my word! Do I deserve such a fine horse? This was a long way to search this out via a few leads I had but I do believe that it is correct information on our Jewel horse and that the woman who sent Jewels colts picture to me thru email had no reason to make that up since she is a well known trainer and has showed several horses all over the well known miniature show world. And yes.. the facebook link does show that same horse (Jupiters Conquest) which is the same horse picture that was sent to me. What ever happened in this horse's history .. she sure has been quite patient to me not knowing too much about horses. She had an attitude at first at me as if to say... "That's not how you put my halter on!" ... or..."That's not how you check my feet!" She could tell I was an amateur but I'm getting up to speed with her and she is bonding with me now. I think she had been trying to tell me she had a baby all along. lol.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 14, 2013)

Of course you deserve to have Jewel - I think that she's a very lucky girl to have found such a caring owner (and so is Sparkles), they could have ended up anywhere!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks so much.

We want to give them a good home. We love them. My husband and I both love spending time together with them.


----------



## lexischase (Jan 15, 2013)

She really is the most gorgeous chestnut I have ever seen! Do you have any more photos to share?


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 15, 2013)

I will try and get some more photos soon of her and her belly.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 30, 2013)

Here are some photos of Jewel that we took today. I think she is looking very close. Even perhaps within the next week to 3 weeks. We cleaned up her udder and her tail end areas & belly very well today. The foal was kicking and very active today making her very uncomfortable. Her udder is a bit puffy but no.. not really filling up.. but there is puffiness in front of her udder.

The timing of things - it appears that everything is about to converge on the first week or 2nd week of February. We have a grandbaby due in 1-2 weeks, my husband goes in for Heart Angiagram/surgery on Monday and - just look at Jewel. She looks tired of being prego. All these things are out of our control so we just take what is ours to work with and do our best. I am rescheduling a vet again since last time.. I ended up in hospital and had to cancel. Over- all I think Jewel looks good and healthy. I am concerned about her thick neck. It just looks flabby fat!

I am also nervous now about getting Jewel vaccinated now this late since I have no idea how far along she is in her pregnancy and not sure I this new vet well enough to feel comfortable with them vaccinating minis.. I would think that she would at least have to be 9 months along and she appears to have actually lost some weight since she came to us in her bottom at least.

Here are the photos from today.

Merry


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 30, 2013)

We have actually been able to walk her in a good way every day this week. She fusses a bit on coming up the hill but it has been good for all of us to get some fresh sunshine and air. And oh my word.. just got word that our new GRANDBABY is looking to be soon.. ? Yeah.. life is so happening and eventful ALL the time.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations on the new Grandbaby coming! Jewel is still looking beautiful, and that tummy is massive!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 30, 2013)

I was able to get her hooves all cleaned and shaped up a bit. Farrier came out at about 3 weeks ago and her hooves seem to be growing fast. Does anyone know what to give a newborn foal to help with a equine Cocci. Is this a problem for new borns? I cant seem to find anything like that at the feed stores and am thinking it is by vet only to give foals right after birth. I have read that it is important to give the foals something within 12 hours to help prevent them from getting Cocciodosis but cant remember what it is called.


----------



## JAX (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure but maybe you are thinking of e-coli???? I cannot think of the name at the moment but I do give it to my foals within the first 24 hours of birth, also their tetnus shot and mom gets her ivermectin within 12 hours of giving birth. I honestly do not know if foals get Cocciodosis...???

E-Coli anti-toxin I think its called??


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for this helpful information. I am thinking and hoping we have at least 2-3 weeks. Her udder just isnt filling or doing much at all. I will make an appointment with the vet to come out. They are just a few miles from us. I am all for vaccinations - especially with the foal but do want to wait at least 2 months for foal. As to the Cocci-I must have read it somewhere that newborns get this. I know goats do and it is a species specific parasite I think. I think a supplement was what I was reading about but not sure. If none of you know of it then it probably isnt too important. The grass isnt growing where the horses are at this time and it is just dirt/rocks. I have a small clean area where I have reserved for mamma and baby when the baby comes of Horse pasture grass I have planted.. It just needs a few weeks to get some grass in between the dirt spots. I will move mamma and baby there to keep out of the dirt and mud. I will try to get more pictures soon. Thanks again.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah! We have a new grandson and all is well. We are very excited and are happy that everything here is going well for us all again. Here are the newest pictures of Jewel horse from yesterday and today. Yesterday we gave her a bath as it has warmed up well here with lots of sunshine. She has actually lost quite a bit of weight from the time she came to us in October. I have added Purina Emolene 300 to her diet with the miniature horse feed and also started her on a tiny bit of alfalfa pellets. She gets all hay she needs free choice now. It is a good light orchard grass hay. The baby is still kicking but has started to move on the left side more which I tho't was weird. I am seeing it move on both sides of belly.

We are trying to do good with her hooves and have the farrier out tomorrow again.

Today was the first time her bag actually had some change in it. I have no idea how far along this horse is in her pregnancy but I am thinking that she has about 2-3 weeks to go still. I don't know. Her udder still could grow a lot more

Here are pictures below of yesterday clean and today all dirty again. The last photo is kinda bleached out as I used a flash. These are all of Jewel


----------



## Eagle (Feb 15, 2013)

Congratulations Grandma



How about a pic of the new baby too





Jewel looks great and she has definitely lost weight and looks so much better for it. This baby is going to be amazing and I can't wait to see him/her.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh thank you.

and... I goofed on not taking the correct picture angle from the back end. I thot it was to be from top looking down. I will get another photo of the back looking down on the sides to see how she is positioned. She is used to being looked at evidently and sure knows what we are up to when we check her out back there. Things look pinkish still inside that area & not reddish. She is a nervous horse and to have her be patient when I check her is very nice of her as she knows we know what's going on. She started her separate sleeping times from Sparkles and feedings now as it takes her so long to eat. She is seeming very content with her sleeping area and went inside to rest last eve. Our bedroom window sits feet away from this area and I can check on her through the night quite easily by just looking out our large window. She actually is now welcoming being separated from Sparkles at night.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh and as far as our new baby grandson goes. WE are all so thrilled. He is a beautiful baby, Half East Indian and half of what ever it is that we are which is a combination of all sorts of old American Irish,Scottish,German,Cherokee imigrants. Not all the family has seen the baby so I am hesitant to post online photos. But he is a special little package. We are so thankful. He may have blue eyes, with black hair. We expected a little darker baby but he is so light. My daughternlaw has a Scottish Grandfather tho so she also is a mix which is called anglo Indian in her country. We will hopefully have a little mini for each grandchild here.

* I would also like to say that ALL babies are beautiful. All HUMAN babies are so very beautiful with a special purpose AND that includes even those born with disabilities. A very encouraging life to read about or see online via Utube is Nick Vujicic about a man born without any arms or legs. This is truly an inspiration to see and hear this man talk. He is fun and full of joy. You won't view 'disabilities' the same after hearing this man. You can google his name and pull up lots of his Utubes including a music video he made. Awesome.

Life just means so much.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 16, 2013)

Many congrats on your new g/son - waiting impatiently to see the pictures, but do understand why you feel it better to delay for a few days. Do pass our congratulations on to the proud parents too.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh thanks so much for all the congratulations. Grandbaby is doing so well and growing. We sure so happy to have all our sons and wives live close with grandkids. We have 3 grandsons. Diane, thanks for sharing about your twin daughters and your grandkids. I sure love this time of our lives. I have one little photo i will share.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been wanting to get more pictures of Jewel horse out ... especially of her side and her back end. Today her udder has really filled and feels almost tight... very puffy. Her belly is hanging now and she is uncomfortable acting. I have so many concerns for her because I havent had her vaccinated. She was vaccinated just before she came to us in October. I ended up in the hospital the day that I had the vet coming out so cancelled that ... Now it is just so close to her foaling out that I just am not wanting to give her a vaccination for fear of what type of reaction she might have and not knowing what the vet might want to give. I also am dealing with a brand new vet that I am having a hard time just trusting at this close to due date for a vaccination .. we really liked our past vet but he moved. I will call vet as soon as this little horse goes into labor tho.

-Two concerns I have: Jewel keeps rolling on the ground. She is so very dirty from doing this. It is making her a dusty mess. I think she is also doing it because of mosquitoes biting. I sprayed her with a type of natural spray on her this eve which helped to repel the bugs for now. The other concern is that I keep seeing the baby move on both sides where as before it was just on the right side. It is the upper left side that I am seeing movement and I assume that this is normal. Her udder looks like it could be ready; her belly looks more V shaped.. BUT her back end area sure doesnt look ready... as it isnt puffy or red inside. This horses nursery pen is literally right by our large bedroom window so any bump/thump or noise out there wakes me up. The only resent picture is from yesterday. From the back side, it looks like baby has dropped.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks so much. I will check out those photos and video. This site has been very helpful. I only have goats to compare this pregnancy to and our Does (especially one) will let me know exactly when she thinks it is time. They also have more notable signs of impending labor with enormous udders and their tail bone area shows differently. I have one Doe.. each year.. she will head toward the goat kidding pen nursery gate and yell to go inside when it is time. Usually within a day or even hours later, she kids out. So horses are so different, more secretive, not especially fond of me checking them over and Jewel, I think was used to better accommodations of a classier barn area I am sure because when I showed her the nursery area barn stall area; she went inside.. ears went back... she didnt seem to overly impressed but then she decided she liked it after all and was more grateful as if to say.. "Well.. a bit small, but I guess it will do."


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 27, 2013)

Jewel was in a very pleasant happy mood today. I'm not sure what that could be but she seems happier than normal. Her belly is definitely turning into a V shape. Here are photos from today. Her udder is actually not doing much at all it seems.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 27, 2013)

I am kinda home bound at this time as I am sure she will kid any day now.

h haha ha .. I did it.. oops .. I actually said 'kid' instead of foal. well.. I was bound to slip up with our past years of goat kidding. ha ha..


----------



## lexischase (Feb 27, 2013)

WOW! That is definitely the "V" shape..... I bet we will have a foal VERY soon!! Any other photos of her?


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 27, 2013)

That is a very pointy belly lol I would be keeping a close eye on her just in case she is sneaky about the udder


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 27, 2013)

WOW--what a V!!! I think Jewel is going to beat Charm "by a nose!"





I'm a bit late but I just did some catching up, congratulations on your grandbaby too!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 27, 2013)

wow I never saw a V shape quite that much like a V . I'm anxious to see this foal too


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 27, 2013)

Well.. If it werent for this site.. I would be so nervous about such a mishaped belly. This is her 4th foaling. I have no idea what the stallion was that she was bred to. I know it was from a registered quality mini. Not sleeping super well that is for certain. I have no way of hooking up the mini cam but every bump at night is practically beneath our bedroom window at night.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 27, 2013)

Well.. it is a V shape but here are the other photos from different angle that don't look so Vish.


----------



## chandab (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, that's quite the V. I have yet to see a V on my mares.

Case in point, here is Tana just hours before she foaled last summer (she's the one turned sideways;Dolly the cremello is just fat):


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 28, 2013)

I forgot to take the poop scoop wheel barrel out of pen today and caught Jewel rubbing her udder with the handle of the wheel barrel. It scared me so bad so I got her all looked at good down there and cleaned her up with a Hibiclens as it has that Chlorhexidine in it. Thankfully she did not damage at all but was obviously having itchy issues or something with her udder. It is puffy but not tight, but I am used to a goat's udder so it could be fuller than I think.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 28, 2013)

Chanda, that is a stream line horse you have. She sure doesnt look prego much at all! Beautiful horse.

Here is a photo below looking out one of our bedroom windows that look right below into the horse prego pen. It is so warm here now at nights and sunshine weather for next couple of weeks with few chances of rain. It may get down to as low as 50 tonight. I don't have her locked up in a small stall as she seems to need to wander a bit in the smaller pen area still at night & one stall area is only about 8x8 size. She keeps wondering why I am looking out my window at her so much but she does keep going into her mounded straw bed to pee. She is hiding in the corner of her pen. This set up is the best I can do for watching her for now.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, Jewel's belly looks awesome! Can't wait to see this baby, she's such a beautiful girl


----------



## chandab (Feb 28, 2013)

sparklingjewelacres said:


> Chanda, that is a stream line horse you have. She sure doesnt look prego much at all! Beautiful horse.


Thank you. And, just for reference, if it matters: Tana is a 38" mare, bred to a 35.75" stallion and she was maiden last year. [she was fatter in past years when she wasn't bred. I think I finally have a handle on my feed program.]


----------



## Eagle (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow she has a serious "V". Diane she might not have read the* whole* book but she definitely flicked through the pages of "how to position your foal"


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 28, 2013)

Well this mare is doing all sorts of things to make me nervous. Her pen (yard) along with her barn is where I have her at night now to be separated from Sparkles horse. I usually feed them and then let her finish before I let her out of her pen to be with Sparkles. Well today.. I was just a few minutes late of doing that and she evidently got impatient. I have a chain wrapped around the gate latch as I know horses can lift latches .. well .. that wide load Jewel, lifted latch, opened gate, and squeezed under and through about an 18 inch open chained gate. Ahhh.. I ran out to see her closing the gate with her nose and then worried she had squished her belly badly. Oh my.. Thot she would squeeze the baby right out. After yesterday's wheel barrel incident.. I just not sure what she might do.. she is evidently very anxious.

Diane, I will get those back pictures up along with an udder pict. Her back end is not looking ready much at all. Doesnt look like it to me as things are still not loose or relaxed and the color is pinkish.. even light pinkish.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Feb 28, 2013)

Here are more pictures from this afternoon here. Her area in the backside sure doesnt look too ready.. I also hope this horse isnt one of those horses that had to have a sew job done. Almost looks like a scar line just above the opening. Not sure quite what to think of that. Her belly has changed a bit even today. She has been eating a itty bit of fresh grass. (15 minutes worth) It is the planted safe pasture grass (endophyte free) for the horse field.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 1, 2013)

Yep she is moving along wonderfully, thanks for the great pics



next time can you take the udder pic from in between her back legs



just go down to knee height move her tail slightly and snap, this way we get to see how big it is and which way her nipples are pointing. We aren't very demanding here are we


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 1, 2013)

ha ha.. ok.. I will try to get that angle of the udder.. but.. Jewel and I have come a long ways. ... getting an udder picture of her is not terrifically easy. She is getting better at letting me do this but I am still bit nervous of getting down to the hoof kick level ... Don't think she would now as she has learned to trust me now but she does not like me even at the back end taking pictures.. she starts breathing hard.. bending ears back.. swishing tail and moving away. She thinks it is weird for me to take those kind of photos and objects with her body language.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 1, 2013)

She doesnt have trouble with being checked out in the back end and seems to know what we are doing but hates the camera pointed at her.. but is more like... "Absolutely no camera pointed there at all please." That is where she draws the line of patience


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 1, 2013)

How about getting someone else to feed her a treat while you get round the back end, crouch down and as she swishes her tail 'SNAP' - hey presto, you have your picture!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 2, 2013)

Last night I had the most 'real' dream. It was so real and I know it was brought about because I wasnt sleeping well. Before I finally went to sleep.. I had given one last peek out my window.. Jewel was standing in her corner asleep so I went to bed.. woke up sometime later to see her laying down sleeping with her head up so I finally fell asleep for only until about 3:30 when my dream woke me up!<br /><br />The dream: I dreamed I looked out the window.. right there was Jewel standing in her same spot.. and she had pushed her straw away to bare dirt so as I was intently staring at that bare dirt spot.. up popped a little head.. a dark little body was lying there .. I could barely make out the sillohette of its ears with the light shining but it was definetly a foal.. then I saw this little white blaze as the foal brought her head around and it was trying to stand up.. Oh... I was estatic.. I rushed quickly to put on jeans and was trying to wake my husband.. Then I sat up in bed all confused trying to wake up to realize it was only a dream... but not being convinced .. I got out of bed to look out the window.. there was Jewel standing in her same corner .. somewhat asleep. No foal anywhere to be found.. it was just a dream.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 2, 2013)

LOL!! Bet you have many more of those on the run up to her foaling - it happens to all of us a lot of the time, very good for getting the old heart pumping wildly!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 4, 2013)

I know things are getting a lot closer. I say.. close anyways. .. Today, the udder filled more and stayed full. Jewel was quite uncomfortable and agitated, swishing her tail a lot and even pulling it up.. she was standing like a stretch position with her legs. mushy poos everywhere. We ended up having a lot of people over today working. Hired a friend to help build fences for new larger horse field. Jewel did not like the company much but she ended up finally relaxing. I washed her udder. Things are quite warm here suddenly and it is hard on the horses to have such drastic weather changes as they are itchy. We have been brushing them out each day. Jewels tail is all braided up and clean again.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2013)

Oooo sounds as though she could be getting close - mushy poos, tail position, stretching, udder not changing - close watching from now on I think!!

Cant remember, but have you got her stalled separately at night or at least in her own space away from the others - never a good idea to foal a mare in with other horses if possible as either the others may interfere causing the foaling mare to get stressed, or worse still, the foal may not have time to associate itself with its dam's scent, beome confused and run away in fear from all these strange horses, followed by its anxious Momma and a line of other interested horses, which will lead to a very stressed foal and mare, plus the foal (lacking in good eyesight at this stage) may crash into or run through fences.

Of course many mares do produce happily and successfully out in fields with companions present, but this is usually where there are large paddocks and the mare can find a quiet corner to foal in, well away from her friends. We have had 2 successfully foal outside during the day, but we were there as soon as the foals hit the ground. But many years ago we spotted a mare foaling in a far field and by the time we got there the foal was surrounded by it's dam plus other mares and cornered it was throwing itself against the, luckily safe, fence trying to get away. This is why we check our close to foaling mares every 20 minutes when they are outside during the day time!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 5, 2013)

I have her in a separate pen at night. It is about a 20x30' and then has the barn type stalls to go into. It has been making her companion horse, little Sparkles quite upset that she can not go in with her and Sparkles has been having attitude issues over it of jealousy. As soon as we let prego out of her pen in the morning.. Sparkles goes in and digs at the nice fluffy bed of straw and claims it by laying down and rolling in it. Last eve, we also gave lil sparkles a nice huge fluffy bed of straw next to Jewels fence area and she acted just like an over joyed dog.. so happy to have her own fluffy bed next to Jewels on the other side of fence. I am now mostly homebound not going anywhere but staying very close.. I think it is within a week now.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2013)

It sounds as though you have everything set up perfecty - love the way little Sparkles wants to get in on the act. LOL!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 5, 2013)

Jewel .. I am a little bit concerned as she just is so uncomfortable. Seems to have colic troubles maybe. Her back end is bothering her as she keeps rubbing on fence. Her tail area is clean, we wormed her a few weeks ago, and her udder is also clean. Last eve.. she stood up most the time and never hardly lay down to rest. I am thinking maybe her belly hurts or a bit of edema with her udder is painful. I am thinking to walk her. The tail rubbing has been going on for quite some time and is why she has thin tail. I see no evident signs of those pin worms and she has been adequately de wormed. I am supposing it is from her udder and belly and heat and loosing her hair. Quite warm suddenly here .. even in the 70's.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't worry it is quite normal for mares to rub their butts in the last stage due to the pressure the foal is causing. Mares don't normally (I say normally as not all mares have read the book) lay down the night before foaling as they just can't. All seems normal to me but why don't you post a few pics so we can see. I would suggest udder from behind kneeling down though, a shot from the back to see how baby is lying, a full profile, her hooha and one of her tail. So I guess you know what to do for the next half hour







sorry we are a tad demanding.


----------



## lexischase (Mar 5, 2013)

I am super excited to see this foal. Renee I am also looking forward to the new photos, sorry us aunties are so demanding we just LOVE photos!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 6, 2013)

When I see a more definite change in her udder and her sides from back end.. I will get more picts. It is raining a lot lately here. Warm weather brought on a storm. I know things for Jewel can change quickly but as of now.. the 'teats' are pointed inward, almost touching.. her udder has some growing to do.. nothing too big. She is still light pink inside so.. there is no change there and her sides are still pooching out .. more on right side and I saw movement in the upper flank area.. maybe it is that a few legs were kicking high which is a sign a presume that the baby is still on it's back and hasnt turned yet.. I don't know.. .. I think possible is starting to turn... as the V shape has subsided some and moved more central. Sunny days are soon to come by in few days. I am really starting to look at Sparkles with a question ... It maybe that she is getting too much hay.. but.. wondering if she too is pregnant. If so.. she could be at least 7 months along. I felt a bit of a mushy area in front of her teats. Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

Be carefull cos her V moving forward is a good sign, her udder and vulva colour can change fast. No pics for a week now



you are mean! Lol


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

She might not get slab sided as she is well covered ( i didn't say chubby)


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2013)

Babies dont normally turn before labour begins. Before delivery, baby is usually laying with its back down against Momma's tummy, which is why a lot of folks report seeking 'foot' movement up around a mare's flank/hip area (its head is towards mare's rear end and its botty is at mare's front end). During labour baby does a massive swivel, front legs unfold and point forwards together with the head and move towards the birth canal, with the whole body twisting from it's lower 'tummy' level to bring it up so that baby's spine is now sitting under Momma's spine as the birthing progresses. Baby is now showing its legs and nose to the outside world and inside the 'turn' is continuing with the hind legs now unfolding and 'hanging down' into the mare's tummy space ready to follow the body in a straight line through the birth canal and into the outside world. It is an amazing proceedure and it make you wonder that it is repeated again and again at so many horse births with so few problems.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh.. thank you so much. It is getting so close. We gave Sparkle a new little hut right outside of Jewels pen for night time, because it has rained hard here. Today, I let Jewel out to wander in larger area with Sparkles.. then at their normal 11am nap time.. I saw that Jewel had lay down inside Sparkles new little hut. She has a huge area of her own with fresh clean dry straw but wanted to claim Sparkles new hut shelter. I tho't she was laying down in there ready to go into labor. Sparkles must have thot that too as she stared down at her.. then went over to check her back end out. That startled Jewel awake and up she jumped... no new happenings in that back end of hers but it was almost like Sparkles expected something to be happening by the way she looked at her back end.

We are checking on her very often now hardly letting her out of our site. Tonight it has been every ten minutes we check on her.. She is nibbling on hay.. not wanting to go into her barn area too much.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you AnnaC. for helping me know about the turn. We did watch that amazing video presentation on the foaling video tools. Yes, it does show the foal turning during labor. I find all of this so fascinating and am just so amazed at all of this.

Thanks Diane for your help keeping me in tune to her .. I am afraid I would perhaps get tired of waiting and get complacent if it werent for you all keeping me at this.

Thanks also 'Eagle' the sunshine will be here I think tomorrow. Perhaps more picts of Jewel.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2013)

You must be so tired, I just wish we could help you watch her


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh how well I remember years of exhaustion watching and waiting for these precious babies to appear. We foaled 13 in 2010 in the course of 6 weeks - several foaling on the same day/night - and even with daughter to help we were getting pretty 'punch drunk'!! Also having managed to get 12 babies safely on the ground we became very stressed and worried about foaling the dreaded numbr 13, but with just a minor 'glitch' number 13 made it safely through the birth process, thankfully!

From then on I have passed the whole breeding thing over to daughter at her place - I just give advice over the phone and visit the next day to coo over the new arrival. LOL!! But we have taken a break this year - no babies due so no stress and just the enjoyment of watching them arrive here in the Nutty Nursery.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 7, 2013)

I actually rested well last eve and did check on her 3 or more times out window. She stood up all night. I saw no changes all day.. her udder actually shrunk down some.. it is not tight and needs some more filling. This morning .. still light pink in the back end, BUT this eve... it was a darker pink.. so perhaps now I won't sleep well tonight. I will be sure to get photos out tomorrow. We had a lot of company over today.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 7, 2013)

So very glad we took a year off of breeding the Boer goats. I was so exhausted last year. Triplets and more triplets. It was a rainy windy stormy year that blew the goat huts completely over. We had to go out in the storm.. gather up babies and stake huts down. Never had any babies die here even at birth but if I wasnt there I am sure we would have lost some. So... now.. didnt plan for a pregnant horse but am so very happy .. it is so exciting. It is only one and that is good for me. I have learned so much and have always wanted this time.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 7, 2013)

the difference with goats.. I had them I guess trained to birth out in the middle of the day. If I fed them at night between 7-9, they were sure to kid either in morning by 11 or early afternoon. In 3 years, we never had a night birth from any goats. Now horses.. they seem to do their own thing and seem to like this secret night foaling. That is going to be very exhausting if Jewel doesnt foal soon. I am thinking she will within 4 days. hmmmm I sure hope so.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 8, 2013)

Hang in there, you are doing fabulously - she's a lucky girl to have you caring for her and worrying about her. Pretty soon now she's going to give you a precious little baby and all the exhaustion will be worthwhile.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 8, 2013)

They do like to keep us guessing...and waiting...and wondering!



I'm excited to see the lovely baby Jewel is hiding


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 8, 2013)

Here are photos from today. Not sure what Jewel is up to. She doesnt seem to be looking that ready to do much of anything to me. She badly wants in that green grass pen she is standing by. It is the planted horse pasture mix and is quite small. We will put her and baby in there after she foals to keep baby out of the dirt. So see.. her udder don't look like much at all.

This is a busy weekend as we have company and family coming over. At least I am able to be home checking on her while busy cleaning and cooking.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 8, 2013)

She did keep me awake last night as she decided to lay down to rest instead of stand. Fortunately... it is nearly beneath my bedroom window where I can just peer out and see what she is doing instead of going all the way outside in middle of night.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 8, 2013)

lol Hope she foals for you soon so you can catch up some sleep! Her udder looks good and going off some of the other mares on here it could fill quite quickly and go from that size to teats down and bulging.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 8, 2013)

I cleaned out all the straw beddings and scraped all the yecky saturated stuff off the ground. Lots of good straw bedding is down. Jewel has been rubbing her bottom so hard on the fences. Her poor tail! She also has been switching her tail back and forth and kick stomping her back feet. I think she is uncomfortable.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 15, 2013)

Jewels udder is finally looking a bit bigger. Today.. I saw Jewel snatch a wad of Creeping Charlie up in her mouth through the fence trying to get at the good stuff in the fenced off area. Ahhh.. Weeds are growing everywhere here making me so very nervous. The goats have hunted every new pale green starthistle sprout and have completely eliminated them along with poison oak, vetches, and the burrs. I dont think they eat the creeping charlie or vetch but they have stomped them out enough to eliminate them.

I sure hope Jewel foals out soon. No real big changes going on. Yes.. her tumming is not hanging so much,, yes, her udder is filling more, but no.. she is still pale pink in the back area. No, she isnt restless or cranky but happy. I havent seen her rolling too much. It is very warm here and the flies are a problem so the horses have their masks on.

I am worried about the creeping charlie and the clover coming up. We are quickly trying to eliminate this.


----------



## crisco41 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just read your complete thread. Your Jewel is gorgeous. I cann ot believe that v belly. and you sound like such a good momma. Soon it will bebaby time. Its a scarey time for us newbies..but awful exciting too. will keep an eye on your posts. Thanks for sharing your journey


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 15, 2013)

Oooooo things are dark pink now and udder teats are pointed more straight down. Yep.. real close .. She has a ravenous appetite.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2013)

Keep us updated.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds promising!! Good luck and safe foaling - if she says 'now it's time'!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 16, 2013)

Nope.. things are seeming to move backwards. No serious signs that would make me think she is going to foal out today. Maybe tonight.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 16, 2013)

I've been watching her very closely. Here is Jewel rolling around.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2013)

With all that rolling baby has moved forward


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 16, 2013)

Just gave her a washrag bath and cleaned her up again.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 16, 2013)

She has been such a sweet horse lately. She has finally decided to completely trust me. She is a nervous horse and will startle easy but that is all different now that she trust me. She comes up to me to have her fly mask on.. She let me clean her udder up and her tail without any issues. Such a different horse from a few months ago.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 17, 2013)

She is looking good!

I'm a little lost on the clover, tho. Is it poisonous to horses (my ignorance showing!)? I always thought that it was OK...tho with some that are white (face, lower legs) - it can create extra photo sensitivity and make them sunburn...

I know that ours hunt up all sorts of clover!

HEY!!

HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 17, 2013)

Well.. evidently the clover we have growing out there is ok. I checked it out and it is not the aslike clover type. It is some sort of California Bur clover. Our goats love it and cleaned most of it out of their pen. I went to the little area we plan on putting Jewel and her newborn foal and have been pulling the bad creeping charlie weeds. We will just have to do that as plowing it or poisoning it at this late will not work. It is a small pen. I am close to getting all of the bad weeds out of there now but mostly the creeping charlie weed. The clover is fine.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 20, 2013)

Sounds like Jewel is settling in nicely. She is such a pretty girl! They say that slow and steady wins the race, but it can sure drive you crazy checking...and waiting...and checking some more!



But it will all be worth it!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh no. Just checked on Jewel for the night. She is acting like she is in a lot of pain. Looks like a colic situation. She has been licking her lips a lot.. for about 10 minutes. She has also been having trouble getting up after laying down lately. I don't think this is labor. Her belly even looks bloated out on the sides. Her udder is the same ..not much bigger from last week. Just not sure what to do. Last time she like the probios paste and ate it in her bowel .. I tried to give her some and she didnt want it. Should I be giving her something for her tummy..? She is still nibbling on her hay a bit.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 23, 2013)

well.. guess she is going to be ok. She is still eating her hay.. ate a tiny bit of alfalfa pellets mixed with her probios paste after all. She just may have had a piece of straw stuck in her mouth wrong but I just wasnt sure what she was doing licking her lips for that long. I will keep checking on her but she is settling down now.. standing and starting to relax.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 23, 2013)

Hope she's still doing ok


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 23, 2013)

Aww bless her - hope she is feeling better now? Maybe it was the foal being in an uncomfortable position. Worrying for you though.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 23, 2013)

I am glad she is feeling better, that must have been frightening for you


----------



## crisco41 (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad jewel has settled down. Horses can scare the dickens out of us sometimes....I am thinking maybe she is just getting uncomfortable with all that baby pressure? maybe its time she just pushed it out into the world? Think you will see your baby first. JJ just seems to be in a holding pattern. Getting very bossy with the other horses..but no signs we are going to have a baby anytime soon.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh.. much better today. We ended up going out very early 'cause we couldnt see her in her yardpen.. we forgot to latch the gate and Sparkles probably lifted it and let Jewel out in her area. Maybe it was best as I am sure Jewel was able to walk more of her discomfort off .. silly horse closed the gate behind her so when I went in to find her.. she was not there! She was hiding in Sparkles hut hovering quietly. She is happy now and feeling much better today. I am glad she ate the probios paste as it may have helped her discomfort some. No runny poops... more on the harder side so I was concerned on that but she is passing things normal now with more. She is still holding to no change in her udder. It just has not done anything different at all.. not shrinking... not getting bigger either. She is not looking very ready at all. At least this morning she is better and she came out to greet me as if to say.. "Here I am.. don't worry.. I'm in Sparkles shed!" I was worried looking all over calling her.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 23, 2013)

Web cam is not an option for us as we don't have accessible internet to that degree. We only have a verizon account as it is all that is available and even with that .. it would not work for the web cam. We have hard time with skype working well here. At just 2 miles away .. people have the internet access available.

I know how important it is to be present for the birth of this foal. Even with goats.. I have always been present but they actually tell me when they go into labor. I am absolutely sure that our herd queen Boer would have had at least on triplet die last year if I was not present as the sack was quite tough.. and the mamma was so busy attending to the others.. They came out so fast.. she needed help and couldnt get the sack open. It was a very tight tough membrane on one twin for some reason. So with that said.. even with the easier livestock animals such as goats.. i like to be present at birth.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 23, 2013)

I was feeling the same way about Charm (hanging in there, no progress, is she EVER going to have this baby?) and then when I checked her udder tonight her nipples are filling. So hang in there...you are keeping a good eye on Jewel so you will probably know when she is ramping up for the big event! Glad to read that Jewel is doing better after her scare last night.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 24, 2013)

Just checking in to see if Jewel is doing ok, looking forward to an update.




stay safe little girl.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 24, 2013)

They sure can! Its a pain when they're so indecisive tho


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 24, 2013)

Jewel is doing very well today but no real change in her udder. She has been rolling a bit.. not a lot.. one or two times that I saw. I just walked her a good bit and brushed her out.. and put her to her night time pen. She is happy and feeling a lot better. It has been very warm here and has been an adjustment I am sure for Jewel to get used to and may very well be the reason for her issues plus.. I don't think she was drinking up as much and with the heat.. she sure needed to be doing that. Keeping a close watch on her. She has not really been wanting to eat her alfalfa pellets much and just picks at those saving them for later. I have her on oh.. about 2 cups of Emolene 300 Mare and Foal Feed, over 1 cup of alfalfa pellets and about 3 cups of Purina Miniature horse feed. Plus all the orchard grass/Timothy hay she wants. Bermuda is springing up in the field and she has nibbled on that a bit but there is not much out there.. mostly dirt. I am just nervous of her getting impacted. There are about 4 piles by morning in her pen. I will get some pictures tomorrow.. not much change tho. I sure hope she foals out this week .. we have a lot going on Easter Sunday here. Perhaps.. thats the reason for the wait...new life on Easter.. that would be appropriate.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 24, 2013)

For all the food I mentioned. I have been giving it to her in three different times as I am home to do this right now and I think it is helping her to have it spread out like this.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 25, 2013)

Jewel is doing well today. Very happy and active. I am tired and sleep deprived. She shrunk her udder!! It must be from the cooler weather. There are two puffy sides in front of the udder... I am quite sure this is the edema swelling and it must be bothering her very much. Tonight. .. I have to get my rest. In my eyes.. she is not ready to go quite yet in comparing her to the others on here but ... who knows what may happen. At least I still can see her easily from our window.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 26, 2013)

She is happy. But is very itchy and scratching her hair loose. She has become so very easy to handle lately but I think she developed a sore on her udder in the back. It actually looks like a mosquito bite and then her trying to itch it may have caused a small sore. I went out and cleaned it up.. she did not like that one bit. Her udder skin is black so it is hard to see but there is no oozing .. just a small lump with a bit of peeling skin. I am keeping my eye on it. She could have scraped it. So many things to worry about with this horse. One horse has me hopping more than a whole herd of prego goats. It's a good thing she has bonded with me and she obeys so very well even when it is so hard for her to obey.. she has chosen to. I have a small little pen that has been set aside for her .. It is growing tall enough for her and sparkles to graze on a bit. When its time to come out.. she obeys .. but Sparkles has been throwing tissy fits and has been quite upset over Jewel getting her own night time pen. These horses.. ahhh.. No clue when this horse will foal. I know she is close.

At least she is feeling good today and pooping a bit more. I was very concerned about the little poops. The grass pen grazing has helped keep things moving more for her.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes grass is a grat medicine and very important for these preggo girls. Try putting some aloe vera on her udder as it will help if she is itchy and sore


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 26, 2013)

I got some close up udder pictures. It looks like irritated chapped skin and the left side is smaller than the right. Oh .. no. so I am not sure what I am dealing with here. She is loosing her hair in patches some on the back. I know that we have bermuda growing out in their 'dry lot' and weeds are popping in too so may have to scrape it dry again. Here are a lot of pictures I just took. Her flank area in front of left udder is puffy and evidently painful. I think she needs it rubbed out. In a few minutes I am going to take her for a walk to see if it helps. She is a puzzle to me that is for sure as she really doesnt look much different than she did last week.

I will put some aloe vera on it. I have really worked hard to keep her pen clean with new straw down but can't keep her from scraping down to the dirt and rubbing her udder and belly on the dirt and rocks for comfort and just hoping she isnt getting a staph infection.. I am not seeing any open type sores but it looks kinda dry to me. Does her udder skin look abnormal?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2013)

No as Diane said it looks fine, it is hard to see in the pic but if it is just flaky skin you can also rub olive oil on it, if you don't have Aloe Vera.

She looks great






If the flies are out already I would take her plait out of her tail until she gets closer, it will help with the flies.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 27, 2013)

Not sure if this might help with Jewel, but when my girls get unusually itchy I often find that the central cleft of their udder or the sides of their hooha area is dirty--just something to check. My big mare loves to have her boobies cleaned, the flirt!



If it's warm enough, you might try a quickie sponge bath in those general areas before applying your aloe vera. Here's hoping Miss Jewel can ditch her itch!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes.. I did manage to give her some good clean ups through all of this. Washed her udder real well too way up inside. It has been warm so I think it helped to do this. That area on her sides that is directly in front of her udder is swollen, tight and appears to be very painful when I rub it. She has been yawning today with softer piles but seems to be happy.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 1, 2013)

Look what we woke up to this morning! I was so tired last eve. I checked her at 11pm. Then I fell sound asleep for the first time in a while. I guess I was just supposed to let her do this by herself. I am glad nothing went wrong. My husband woke up at 430.. looked out window to see a little foal zipping around the pen! We got up.. I cleaned the belly button with Iodine, and we found a baby poopoo, and a big afterbirth sack. We put all new straw down and watched to see baby nurse well. I think she had the baby around 4:15 or so because baby is still wet. Weather here has been nice and warm even with light rains. It is short and tank top weather lately. I will post more pictures later. Thank you everyone for helping me so much on this forum. I would not have known how to deal with all this. I am thankful everything ended up going ok for Jewel. I was worried and had rubbed that edema belly area well last night as it was so swollen in front of the udder.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 1, 2013)

Yay Jewel!!!!!









What a beautiful pinto baby!!! Colt or filly? Glad both are doing fine--looking forward to more pictures!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh yippeeeeeeee and phewwwwwwwwwww I am so glad all went well



Come on give us more pics and a sex please or we will be over there





*CONGRATULATIONS *


----------



## atotton (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow, what a great surprise to wake up to.!! Congrats, on the little "it".  Gorgeous head, I hope "it" gets to be the rich colour of Jewel.


----------



## lexischase (Apr 1, 2013)

What a lovely little foal!!! Such a beautiful dished head. I cant wait for more photos of the little one. So very glad that all went well, and mom and babes are happy and healthy! Now my only requests are tons and tons of photos and to know if the foal is a colt or filly?!

Congratulations on the beauty!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

WOW!! What a gorgeous baby, big and healthy too - well done Jewel!!











In all your excitement dont forget Jewel's worming dose, and to unbraid her tail (if you still had it braided), also to remove her headcollar (they can be dangerous to small foals - legs can get caught through nosebands or under the throat strap)

So colt or filly??? Again many many congratulations - now you get to sleep properly! LOL!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 1, 2013)

It's a little filly. The filly is doing wonderful. She has nursed quite a few times. She is running around but is not wanting to take a nap. I am worried about Jewel. Something is not right. She is either in a lot of pain or .. ?? milk fever?? or just exhausted perhaps. I don't know. She maybe just tired but not doing so well and just wants to lay down flat right now. I saw the after birth and I assume that the placenta was with that. I saw a red blob with it but now I am getting worried. I am about to call the vet. They wont come unless there is really a problem and I think there is. She may have had a tough time and may just be in a lot of pain. She will stand to nurse but then wants to lay right back down.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 1, 2013)

She is not bleeding that I can tell but I also am maybe just worrying too much and I just have a tired horse. I get all nervous that she is bleeding internally or something like that. With goats.. it is usually a big baby or milk fever(hypocalcemia). I have no idea on horses.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

It is very sensible to give the vet a call, it may just be that Jewel needs a bit of pain relief - that is a big foal - or, as you say, milk fever has to be watched for as it can be dangerous. A lot of mares do need to lay down to rest after foaling - it is an enormous effort for them - so lets hope she is just tired. But best to check and please let us know what the vets says. Dont forget to offer her a small mushy feed (providing that she is not showing colic signs), small feeds and grass to nibble at if possible will help to build her strength again and to adjust her system.

Congratulations on your FILLY!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 1, 2013)

Here are photos of Jewel being so exhausted and having me worried.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 1, 2013)

and one more.


----------



## little lady (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats on a beautiful filly! Call the vet ASAP!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

Lots of us nowadays give benamine for pain relief, as the baby nurses she will get contractions just like we do which can be very painful. Speak to your vet and ask them about it. If in doubt go with your instinct. Don't be afraid to insist on the vet coming if that will give you peace of mind.

What time is it there?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

Awwww she has wings.


----------



## teng (Apr 1, 2013)

Many congratulations on your beautiful 'surprise' filly, that's just what happened to me with the first mare I had in foal 3 years ago.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone so much. I will call a vet. I am also calling neighbors. Thanks.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations on a lovely filly


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 1, 2013)

Congradulations on your pretty filly.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 1, 2013)

Vet came just now and examined placenta. Everything there looked good with complete afterbirth. Doesnt seem to be bleeding internally. She just seems to be in a lot of pain. He gave Banimine shot. Baby got a Tetnas shot. Sparkles started her set of shots as she could also be pregnant. Baby is doing well but mamma needs close watch.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

Great news, she will soon perk up now she has received benamine. Well done for being so vigilant


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

So glad all is well - a lot of mares need some pain relief after foaling. At least she was getting up to feed her daughter - a lot of babies learn to drink while Momma is lying down!

Get her nibbling on some food as soon as she is ready and she will be fine, bless her.

Does the filly have white on the other side of her little body, love the 'wing' pattern on her right side.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

Ooops - just back tracked a page and saw all the other pictures - beautiful 'wings' both sides!!





She's such a pretty girl too.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 1, 2013)

What a doll baby and congratulations!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 1, 2013)

Glad to read the vet was able to give Jewel some pain relief--hopefully that will help her recover. That is a _big_, _beautiful_ filly!



I'm a bit jealous that yours got the spots I was hoping for!



Do let us know when Miss Jewel is back to herself again, and enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 1, 2013)

YEAH Jewel!!!









Congratulations, how adorable! I sure hope she gets to feeling good VERY soon!


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 1, 2013)

C0ngrads! and a spotted filly even. Awsome.

Things happen fast around here....when they finally happen. Been watching several threads and what do ya know? Sign back in and both have foaled. Us on the other hand...LOL

congrads. Glad for you and Jewel


----------



## Danielleee (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats on baby shes gorgeous!


----------



## amystours (Apr 1, 2013)

Yay!!!! Beautiful!!!!

Hope Jewel feels better soon!!!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 1, 2013)

Wonderful news! And what a most excellent surprise too! Your little filly is such a pretty little girl. Sorry to hear Jewel is in pain, I'm sure she will be feeling much better soon. Keep those pics coming!!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 1, 2013)

Here are some pictures from later today.. Filly is about 10 hours old.

Jewel is doing much better. The little foal has pooped numerous times. I think Jewel should be drinking more water.

We were able to clean up Jewels tail. I had just unwound it the night before she foaled. Poor Sparkles, Jewel won't let the baby come near the fence to see Sparkles but Jewel is fine with the dog peeking through the fence. I took Sparkles for a good jog today down the road. She just feels so left out.

Thank you everyone for all the encouragement we received toward this foaling time. You are all very much appreciated. You have helped us so very much.


----------



## lexischase (Apr 1, 2013)

The filly is so beautiful! She has a sort of glow to her in the first photo. Do you have any name ideas? How is Jewel feeling now? Both look just wonderful


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

So glad Jewel is feeling better. Love those recent pictures - that green grass is just perfect for Mom and baby, and the milk supply too!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 2, 2013)

I had to have the vet out again this morning. Jewel had not been drinking or pooping much at all. She also hasnt eaten much. The vets have been wonderful. She ended up having a mineral oil drench tubed down and more pain reliever. The doctors have both said that this was a big filly for such a little mare and was probably crowding her gut for a long time and she probably will be fine now. I sure hope so. At least she is pooping some. the baby - I have seen quite a few big blobs.. now dark yellowish laying around. I just got to get Jewel drinking again.


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope your Jewel feels well soon. So glad you don't hesitate to call thevet when you are concerned. I just love jewel and baby! Hoping for spots here as well


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope Jewel starts feeling better. It sounds like you are doing a great job watching out for her. Not to scare you, but when I read your post it set off jingles about hyperlipemia--there is a post about it in the "best of" forum. If Jewel does not show improvement soon, you might get a blood test...



I worry too much though; I'm sure the experts will be able to provide better insight.

Keeping you and Jewel in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2013)

Aww bless her. Your vets are probably right, that is a very big filly and I expect Jewel had quite a struggle to deliver her. Have you been giving her small mushy feeds from the start - plenty of Dr Green and small mushy feeds will help get some water into her and help her system get going again. Because a mare clears out her system more or less completely during labour, she will not have much food coming through after foaling (think of her system as being 'dry' and empty!) which is why there will not be any droppings for quite a while (some mares go 24 hours) and why it is so important that a mare is given plenty of small mushy/wet feeds after foaling to lubricate and get everything working again.

Really hope that Jewel has got herself sorted now - well done you for calling your vets so promptly!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 2, 2013)

Poor Jewel... I hope she gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2013)

yes as Anna has said make sure you give her small wet feeds, grass as much as possible and if you close her in at night still wet her hay for about 15 minutes in a tub, poor the water away and then feed it to her. Make sure you throw away any uneaten wet hay in the morning and start again. Her system will be empty so not pooping much is normal for the first 12-24 hours.

Thanks for sharing more pics, she is adorable


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh good thanks everyone. I do know that she seemed to have cleared her system out before she foaled with cowpie type poops all over the place so I hadnt been too alarmed but then she just didnt want to drink any water. She seems to be doing so much better. She evidently has been used to vets and has some knowledge as to what they are up to. She ate quite a bit of her green grass today. But still no water.. so I finally decided.. ok.. that's it.. Im gonna have to talk some sense into her. I went and got a gallon bowel of fresh water and said.. "You drink this.. go on.. drink this water.. DRINK it.. go on.". She dug in the dirt.. swayed her head back and forth.. attempted to drink then refused.. So I said.. "Well if you dont drink this.. I will have to call the vet again and have the tube down your nose! (I poked her nose a bit when I said that) She then drank her water.. almost all of it. Can you reason with a horse.. I think so..as she knew I wanted her to drink that water and she feels much better. She has been pooping more now.

Our vet is 2 miles close.

I will read about hyperlipemia. When she first came to us in October, the vet did do some blood tests. I know she has been well cared for by previous owners. I will read this and probably be more worried. I know the vets are calling and following up on her well. I think she is doing better. She was running(trotting slowly) happily today with baby in grass pen.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 2, 2013)

And today.. a first! Jewel is a very protective mother. I have been working with her to not be so uptight. Today I petted jewels forehead and baby was curious and for the first time.. Jewel actually nudged baby towards me for me to pet her too. Oh.. that just brought tears to my eyes because I could tell Jewel was so happy to have me with her baby. Some of these mammas are quite different when a baby comes. This little jewel is a rather nervous horse and even took a time to warm up to us.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2013)

Great keep up your little chats


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2013)

oh that is wonderful



it means she feels safe around you. you deserve a


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok.. thanks so much Diane. I will get a photo up.

As far as the Hyperlipemia. I must have read upon this a while back. Jewel did come to us with an overweight issue. I started slimming her down very slowly . Then when we realized she was pregnant, I was worried as goats get similar issues during pregnancy and rapid weight loss from being too heavy. For goats... it is Ketosis type issues.

I will talk to the vet. Jewel had colic issues upon arriving to us in October.. bad enough that the vet had several blood tests ran then. But.. consider that she had also spent the past 3 days riding in a horse trailer.. little water.. new food.. first time in new surroundings.. two different home to adjust to and so.. I suppose it would have given her colic. She also is a nervous horse while Sparkles seems to adjust easier to all things... even food.

I sure hope we don't have a hyperlipemia going on here. I had thot to give her some apple juice. As far as her having a large foal.. I think that might be because she was fed too well. I don't know.. I did try to not have her loose too much weight to fast in her pregnancy. Everything is a learning curve in rapid fashion for me.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh.. and she is wanting to eat but the vet said not to eat much. Well.. hmmm. So I waited until noon to feed her just like the vet had said.. she has been eating up slowly now. I will start her on the emolene 300 again tomorrow in small bits.. she is on soft alfalfa pellets and horse feed and grass and hay and I am giving small apple treats and some apple juice I will try in a few minutes.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't blame yourself for a large foal as it has nothing to do with her eating well, if that was the case Anna's and my mares would have given birth to drafts



I don't know if you get my drift but our mares tend to be a little tubby, right Anna??


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 2, 2013)

She's just adorable!! I hope Jewel continues to feel better, I wouldn't worry about the filly being big

This was my filly the day she was born (she is slightly uphill from her dam but as you can see she was huge)


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my word.. she is big! What a beautiful mare and to think she had a white baby.


----------



## countrymini (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your filly!!! Her legs go on forever!


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 3, 2013)

sparklingjewelacres said:


> Oh my word.. she is big! What a beautiful mare and to think she had a white baby.


Yes she is, you should see her now, she is now 5 months old and is as big as her mum. Its hard to tell in the picture but she is a palomino pinto (very loudly marked) the pinto came from the sire


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2013)

I think you are doing wonderfully - Jewel is very lucky to have such a caring and loving Momma to look after her and she is showing you how much she now trusts and loves you. Brilliant!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

How is jewel today? Can we have some new baby pics please


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes more pictures pretty please


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh Jewel is doing much better today. She is feeling well enough to be somewhat of a brat so I guess that is a good thing. She is just being protective and has gotten quite peaved at vets coming in and nervous of any people peeking in to see baby .. At end of the day.. I walked her in the larger pen with baby by her side.. no distractions of other animals and Jewel was throwing a tissy fit so it was good for me to get her under control again and be the boss of her and still let her have her baby by her. The baby was getting a little confident and straying away a bit from mamma so I would lead Jewel to her baby, watch her scold her and bring her into line so we could walk around the pen in a circle all together. This 'seemed' like a good thing to do I guess and put Jewel back under my submission I think in a gentle way and the baby was to follow right along. She was big attitude this morning and is more back to a normal calmer mamma. She really was getting even her baby into a frantic running it around in a panic. Things are much better for Jewel for her health and her attitude. I am so glad. She is drinking now. Putting apple juice in a bowl of water really did help. She is pooping normal too.

I am going to need help in knowing how to handle/ train a little horse. I bought a video but it is for older horses.

Something went wrong with picts.. they came in black in white. I will send more to the other foal thread on here soon.


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 3, 2013)

What a little ham your foal is!!! I love it!!!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 4, 2013)

How gorgeous! So glad Jewel is feeling better


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes he really is special. I am so glad that Jewel is feeling better now. I would imagine she just needs some quiet time with her baby after her rough start and then she will relax.


----------



## atotton (Apr 4, 2013)

What a precious baby girl.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 4, 2013)

So glad to hear that Jewel is better!



I love to watch the babies when they first "discover" their legs and they start zooming around their mamas--brings a big smile to my face every time!! And when they are as beautiful as your filly, that's just a bonus!


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh my..Jewel has out done herself. That baby is stunning. I am SOOOOOO happy for you. A painted Filly..couldn't get any better then that

also love the other april fools day baby ...LOVE silvers! ahhh I could use a baby about now


----------



## lexischase (Apr 4, 2013)

So happy to hear Jewel is better and feeling good. The little filly is just precious, have you named her yet?


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 4, 2013)

Her name is Jasper. Sparkles got a lot of attention today and a long walk as she got all upset when she found out she was all alone in the new large horse pen. I left her in there and she panicked when she couldnt see us anywhere. Jewel won't even look at Sparkles or come even close to her or let the baby come close to see Sparkles through the fence. That's because Sparkles is subtly a passive controlling little horse that took me even a while to notice it. It's just subtle little things she does. I can see why Jewel won't let baby come near Sparkles as she is trying to establish her authority with her baby. Jewel is a nervous horse and not a very relaxed mother. She sure doesnt even like having her baby run around happily too much. The goats are terrified of Jewel and won't even get near the fences right now but only peek from a distance.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 4, 2013)

yes.. Jewel is doing so much better. She would like to have more apple juice water... she really loved that but she is drinking normal amounts now of plenty of fresh water.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2013)

Bless her! Babies always cause their Mommas problems for the first week or so wth their rushing and dashing about. But you wait and see, very soon Jewel will just continue grazing and ignore all her new daughter's antics!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

I think we are safe in saying JEWEL WAS IN FOAL,



so you could change your title now to "Jewel foaled"


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 4, 2013)

My maiden, Design, was very protective of her colt Dice the first couple days. Now, she is happy when he is off playing while she eats. He goes over to the fence lines and says HI to the other mini's, the goats, and the geese.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so glad Jewel is feeling better! I was so worried...




Her baby is adorable!!!!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure how to change my title. I looked for that option several times.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 4, 2013)

Go to the first page and your first block. At the bottom it says edit(push it). It will condence your page and at the bottom of that it says "Use full Editor." Push that and it will allow you to change the main topic and your little notes under it.

Make sure you push the "Save Changes" button and it will show your changes.


----------



## chandab (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a bit behind, just read the last 5-6 pages or moe. Congrats on your darling little filly.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm behind too just saw your title and so gad Jewel is feeling better what a pretty little girl congrats


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok.. so I have somewhat of a question. We did not de-worm Jewel the day she foaled with her health situation. The vet said we should be good to wait for another two weeks but I am thinking not. I think she should be de-wormed now today and it is already 5 days since she foaled. Her tummy situation is now ok and she seems fine. Her last worm med was Ivermectin on February 6th so it has been two months back. I am worried about the thread worms if she has them and that they will pass to baby. I think we should go ahead and de-worm her and it is already bad that it is 5 days from her foaling day..


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 5, 2013)

We did tonight. Jewel had her lips curled up not liking it so we gave her an apple afterwards. This was the Equimax this time as before it was just the plain Ivermectin. The plain apple flavored Ivermectin seems to go down well and they like it but Equimax probably taste like it smells..


----------

